# how to get out of an airport???



## crackrock187 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey I am flying into Sydney Austrlalia and need to hitch to else where. How do I get from the airport to the on ramp?? Its probably not too cool to stand outside the parking garages or whatever with a sign is it? First time hitch hiking! Woo.


----------



## macks (Jun 14, 2008)

aussies seem pretty cool, and ive never hitched there so it might be worth a shot but in the states i'd just take a city bus to the edge of town.. i would say maybe walk a bit so you're not right outside the parking place. maybe ask the people sitting around you on your flight if they can give you a lift into town or something.. good luck be safe!


----------



## dreamingforfree (Jun 18, 2008)

just ask around for rides.

i probably spend more time doin that then straight up thumbin it.


----------

